

Thanks, UK Government, for Not helping me build my startup - swombat
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/02/16/guest-post-thanks-uk-government-for-not-helping-me-build-my-startup/

======
fix3r
Upvoted only to say that this article is apppalling - FUD all over. (feels
strange to "defend" the government, but this dude is way off line).

